# Nitecore Tube and V54 TubeVN (5mm, rechargeable) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS, VIDEO+



## selfbuilt (Jan 22, 2015)

_*Reviewer's Note:* This is a review of both the stock Nitecore Tube, and the custom modified version from Vinh Nguyen (V54). For more information on Vinh's lights, please check out his subforum of the CPF Custom Flashlight Builders and Modders forum, including his TubeVN discussion thread._







I've long thought that some sort of rechargeable keychain light would be a good idea, as most of the cheap ones with 2016/2032 lithium coin cells die a slow (or rapid) death from battery drain. As cheap keylights are commonly given out by many vendors when purchasing lights or batteries, I've literally collected buckets of these over the years. 

Since I am curious about the (somewhat oddly named) Tube, I have purchased the full series of colors from an authorized Nitecore distributor. Vinh has kindly sent me his personal sample of the TubeVN to compare. As such, this review can serve as double-duty – a review of the stock Tube, as well as the V54 TubeVN. And since I actually have multiple samples of the stock light, we can also draw some preliminary conclusions about typical variation. 

One point about the Vinh mod – note below that the TubeVN is on the left, stock Tube is on the right below (both clear versions):










There is no engraving on my sample of the TubeVN, so there are no obvious external signs to differentiate it to the stock Tube. I've attached the included keychain split rings on the stock sample, to help me tell them apart (although the difference becomes more obvious once your turn it on). But more on that in a moment … 

*Stock Nitecore Tube Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


LED: (not specified)
Output / Runtime: Max: 45 Lumens / 1 Hour - Min: 1 Lumen / 48 Hours
1 to 45 lumens infinitely variable brightness
Peak Beam Intensity: 150cd
Beam distance: 24m
USB Rechargeable
Integrated high efficient Li-ion rechargeable battery
Intelligent protective circuit with over-discharge/over-charge/short-circuit protection and integrated blue power indicator (goes out automatically when charging is complete)
Beam angle up to 100 degrees
Constructed from extremely lightweight PC materials, Slim Compact Design
Finger friendly user interface, with Side Switch Operation
Available In 5 Stylish Colors
Stainless steel key ring connector withstands 35kg weight
1.5 Meter Impact Resistant
IP65 Waterproof
Dimensions: Length: 2.22" (56.5mm) - Width: 0.83" (21mm) - Height: 0.31" (8mm)
Weight: 0.34 oz (9.6g) 
NOTE: Micro-USB charging cable not included
MSRP: ~$10
*V54 TubeVN Reported Specifications:* (where different from above) 


Current boosted 
$26.50 shipped USA
+$5 for international shipping (up to 3)
+$5 "V54" Engraving
_*Note:* As always, these specs are simply what Nitecore and Vinh provide – scroll down to see my actual testing results._ :wave:






Stock retail packaging is a simple card with specs/instructions printed on the front and back (random observation: they have actually prepared different cards for each color model). oo: Included in the blister pack is the light with a small and large split-ring. Note that no micro-USB cable is included, so you have to get one of your own (common with many cell phones now). 

There is no printed manual included, but you can download one from Nitecore's website. The specs on the packaging do explain most of what you need to know.


























All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (except for keychain lights, where they are integrated):

*Nitecore Tube*: Weight: 9.1g (without keychain rings), 11.4g (with both keychain rings), Length: 55.9mm, Width: 20.7mm (widest width) 9.2mm (widest depth)
*Nitecore TubeVN*: Weight: 9.1g (without keychain rings), Length: 55.9mm, Width: 20.7mm (widest width) 9.2mm (widest depth)
*Titanium Innovations Keylight*: Weight: 8.7g (with keychain rings), Length: 55.9mm, Width: 27.0mm (widest width) 9.3mm (widest depth)

*Foursevens Preon P0*: Weight 13.0g (with keychain clip), Length 55.0mm, Width 12.6mm (bezel)
*Foursevens Preon P1*: Weight 15.3g (with keychain clip), Length 75.6mm, Width 14.0mm (bezel)
*L3 Illumination L08*: Weight: 22.4g, Length: 77.8mm, Width (bezel): 17.0mm
*Lumintop Tool AAA*: Weight: 15.3g, Length 82.6mm, Width 14.4mm (bezel)
*Olight i3 (2013/14)*: Weight 12.3g, Length: 69.3mm, Width (bezel): 14.0mm
*Thrunite Ti3*: Weight: 11.5g, Length: 69.9mm, Width (bezel): 13.6mm
*Titanium Innovations Illuminati Aluminum*: Weight 13.9g (with keychain clip), Length 68.8mm, Width 14.0mm (bezel)


























There is no only obvious difference to the appearance of my TubeVN, so I've used a variety of the colors for the pics throughout this review.

The Tube lights have thin rectangular bodies, made of polycarbonate (held together by four small screws). There is some texturing/ridge detail on the body, which helps with grip. There are also the rubberized switch cover and micro-USB port cover (which thoughtfully stays attached to internal column at all times, so you won't lose it). There is a double metal keychain attachment point at the base of the light, and two sizes of stainless steel split rings are included.

The Tube lights come in 5 body colors – clear, black, pink, green and blue. These have varying opacities, which affect how the lights look when on. To illustrate this, below are the clear, black, pink and blue Tubes, followed by the clear TubeVN – first on Min, then on Max.











Note that the black one is very darkly colored, so relatively little light penetrates the body. Clear obviously lets the most light through, followed by pink and then blue above. The pink body tends to produce a fair amount of red/pink-tinged colored light in the vicinity of the body. 

I find the green to be something of a lime color (not particular attractive in my view, but your tastes may vary). My stock green sample was defective and wouldn't activate when clicked/pressed. Instead, the white LED would flicker on/off when held in certain positions or moved around – making think there was some sort of short on the circuit board. So, I took the green unit apart:














I noticed one poor solder joint above (bottom right of the switch), but fixing it didn't help – this one sample (out of five purchased) remained DOA.

As an aside, this may be an argument for getting the TubeVN – at least you know Vinh would catch and fix anything like that. 

One of the key features of the Tube is the built-in Li-ion battery, with standard micro-USB charging. Please note however, that you must supply your own cable. These are easily available online for a couple of bucks, but it means an extra purchase if you don't already have one from a cell phone, camera, etc.

There is a blue LED on the circuit board that illuminates when a USB cable is attached and charging is going on. Shown below for the clear and black versions.










Simply peel back the rubber plug covering the micro-USB port to plug in the cable (the plug remains attached). Once the light is fully charged, the blue LED shuts off. Scroll down for more discussion of the charging process. 

The main white LED of is of unknown source, and is a (relatively) very high output 5mm type of cool white emitter. Truthfully, even in stock Tube form, I haven't seen one this bright before – it puts all other keychain squeeze lights I've handled to shame. oo:










Scroll down for beamshots and direct output/throw measures. :wave:

*User Interface*

To turn the light on in its lowest mode, simply click (press-release) the switch from off. To turn the light on in its highest mode, double-click the switch from off. Once on, a single click turns the light off.

From on, you can ramp the output from min-to-max in a continuously-variable fashion by pressing and holding the switch. In my testing, it takes 3.2 secs to ramp from min to max brightness. Unfortunately, there is no pause once max is reach – the ramp immediately starts over at min, in a continuous fashion. This means it is hard to choose the absolute max (unless you use the shortcut above from off). :shrug:

There is a momentary max mode available from off – simply press-and-hold from off. The light turns off once you release the switch.

To charge the light, you will need to supply your own micro-USB cable. Simply plug the cable into the port on the light (under the rubber cover). A blue LED inside the light will illuminate, to indicate charging is occurring (turns off once charging is complete). In my testing, it took ~1hr 10mins to fully charge the light from very dim.

*Video*: 

For more information on the overall build and user interface, please see my new video overview:



As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

As an aside, if you want to get an instant notification for every new review that I post here on CPF, you can subscribe to my YouTube channel (the vids go public at the same time). Just mouse over my logo watermark on the top right-hand corner of the video for the subscribe feature to open up. You may need to tap or click, depending on the platform you are using to watch. :wave: 

*PWM/Strobe*

The tube uses pulse width modulation (PWM) for its sub-max levels, but at two distinct frequencies

Tube Min PWM:





Tube Lowest ramp PWM:





For some reason, the Tube uses 500Hz PWM at the min activation level, and 3kHz PWM for all levels of the ramp (except max, which is full power). 

What this means in practice is that those who are sensitive to PWM will be able to see if on the min level – but _only_ the min level. The 3kHz PWM all other sub-max levels is undetectable in use. 

Let's take a closer look at the ramp levels, to confirm this is actually PWM here:

Tube Lo PWM:





Tube Med PWM:





Tube Hi PWM:





Tube Max:





And indeed it is. Negative deflections above indicate when the light is on – as you can see, as you increase the output level of the ramp, the light spends more time "on" during each pulse. Once you reach the max level, the light is on all the time (as you would expect). PWM frequency remains constant at 3kHz at all ramp levels (below max)

I consider this 3kHz PWM to be perfectly acceptable in use. You will not be able to detect it visually.

In case you are wondering about the TubeVN, the mod has no effect on the PWM feature:

TubeVN Min:





TubeVN Lowest Ramp:





*Charging Current*

For these measures, I am using the Xtar VI01 "USB Detector" - basically a specialized USB current/voltage meter. This model has recently been favorably reviewed by HKJ here. I left the USB detector in place for all readings. Note that the voltage reading on this device refers to the input voltage (i.e., from the charging brick). 

For the charging test, I started with Tube that been depleted down to a very low sub-lumen level, <0.1 lumens in my lightbox. 

Initial charging current and input voltage of the nearly-depleted Tube:










As you can see, charging started at 0.11A and 4.85V input voltage. This is well below the maximum charge capacity of USB.

Charging current dropped steadily during the charging cycle. Here is one hour into the charge:










As you can see, charging is down to 0.02A at this point, and input voltage has risen slightly to 4.93V (which is pretty close to what I measure when no charging is taking place). 

Charging in fact terminated within ~5-10 mins after this point.










As you can see, the blue charging LED has turned off, and the detector is reading 0A.

This charging time is faster than the rated 2 hours stated by Nitecore, but I suppose it could take longer if you discharged the Tube even further (i.e., far below <0.1 lumens).

*Standby Drain*

A standby current drain is inevitable on this light, due to the electronic switch. I have not disassembled a functioning Tube to try and measure it though. It is probably no worse than a cheap squeeze-type keylight, and they usually last up to a couple of years before being completely drained.

In any case, regular top-ups with a charging cable won't hurt it, and are in fact a good idea.

*Beamshots:*

Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance used on the stock lights (to minimize tint differences.

Let's start with the keychain lights, with all Tubes on max. Note that there are some scratches on my white wall below, just off-center to the right. 














































Ok, the stock Tube is a _lot_ brighter than your typical 5mm squeeze-type keychain light. For the comparison above, I am using a recent keylight supplied by Battery Junction (sold under the Titanium Innovations brand name). The Tubes have much better relative tint, with a lot less blue (although in absolute terms, I still find the Tube to be very cool white).

The TubeVN has a much higher max output, with no appreciable shift in tint (i.e., no dedoming here folks). 

Let's see how it does against a couple of 1xAAA lights.














































This isn't really a fair comparison, since the Preon P0 is a lower lumen light with a wider spotbeam-type beam pattern. But I think you'll find the Tube's max output is quite reasonable – similar to Hi on some of the older 1xAAA lights, or Med-Hi on some of the latest higher-output ones.

As you can imagine, no outdoor beamshots here … :laughing:

Scroll down for direct measures.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).

Let's mix things up a little, and start with a comparison of max and min lumen output for the Tube/TubeVN. 

Since I had 4 functioning Tube samples, I thought I would present these with some basic descriptive statistics: mean (average) and standard deviation (SD). These are reported below as the mean +/- the SD.

In statistics, the standard deviation is a convenient way to directly compare the variation between groups in a consistent manner. For a normally-distributed population (i.e., the class bell-shaped curve for IQ tests, and many naturally occurring phenomenon), you can think of the mean as the center of the curve, and a single standard deviation unit as being the point on either side of the mean where 68% of the samples would fall within. 

I'm throwing runtime into the table below as well, to the ANSI FL-1 standard of time to 10% ANSI max output.






First thing to note above is that my output measures suggest the Nitecore specs are fairly accurate – I get 0.6 lumens on average for min output (1 lumen spec) and 46 lumens on average for max output (45 lumen spec). The same goes for runtime – I get 62 mins on average for time to 10% (60 min spec). For all three measures, the SD is a fairly consistent ~10% (i.e., two thirds of the samples fall within ~20% of the mean).

I only had one sample of the TubeVN, but you can see it is significantly brighter at both its min and max levels, by ~180% and ~60% respectively. Of course, that is just a comparison to the average output – individual pairings could vary (i.e., the TubeVN on max was ~70% brighter than the Pink Tube, but only ~40% brighter than the Clear Tube).

Runtime on max on the TubeVN is of course reduced compared to the stock Tube. To see how efficiency compares overall, please see my runtime section below.

To put these results into context, here is a summary chart comparing to the classic 1xAAA lights, and the Titanium Innovations keylight:






The TubeVN certainly reached the level of max output commonly seen on 1xAA keychain lights (although is a lot less focused for throw, of course). Note that the min level is also increased on the TubeVN - it seems the current mod affects all levels on this light.

This is one area where I find the Nitecore specs to be a bit inflated – only one of my stock tube samples topped 80cd for beam intensity (spec is 150cd). :shrug:

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

Let's start with a comparison of just max outputs, for all my stock Tubes and TubeVN. As always, my stated runtimes in the legend are time to 50% (see table above for ANSI FL-1 time to 10% measures).






On max, the Tube family looks to be very much like direct-drive for standard Li-ions. This is a highly efficient way to regulate output, given the current/resistance characteristics of Li-ions.

As demonstrated by the relative low standard deviations above, there is not a huge amount of variability between stock samples.

Not surprisingly, the TubeVN is higher output and lower runtime on max than the stock Tubes. Regulation pattern is a little different as well, as it appears to try to remain flat-stabilized for a bit before finally dropping off. 

What happens at sub-max levels, where PWM comes into play?






For the analysis above, I am just using two stock lights and the Tube VN, and showing all at the max output (dotted lines) and at a fairly equivalent near-max output level of in the ~35 lumen range (solid line). 

The Tube lights all still show a relatively direct-drive like pattern at this near-max level. There is also no obvious efficiency difference for runtime, as the TubeVN is intermediate to one of my "best" and "worse" performing stock Tubes. But given how hard it is to select exactly the same output level on the very fast ramp, these results should only be used as an approximate guide.

How does this compare to the Titanium Innovations keylight, or standard 1xAAA?






Ok, the standard 5mm keylight is definitely not in the same class as these Tubes. But as pointed out earlier, the TubeVN definitely reaches a max output level that is consistent with a number of 1xAAA keychain lights.

The relative efficiency of the Tube emitter (and/or capacity of its rechargeable cell) doesn't match XP-G2/AAA-class lights though, as indicated by the reduced runtime/output of the Tubes. Still, this is a phenomenal result for a 5mm-class emitter. :thumbsup:

*Potential Issues*

One of the five stock Tubes I ordered arrived defective, with some sort of circuit short. This is one thing you wouldn't have to worry about with the TubeVN, since Vinh tests of each of his lights before shipping.

While the output is "whitest" I've seen for a 5mm emitter, there is still some tint variation in the beam (with a bit of bluish-white tinted light in the center). Also, 5mm emitters will never be as "throwy" as reflectored lights.

The Tube uses pulse width modulation (PWM) for its low levels, but only the absolute min level is visually noticeable at 500Hz. All the other sub-max levels are at a visually undetectable 3kHz.

The Tube doesn't come with the required micro-USB cable, meaning you will have to supply your own.

Light ramps quickly (3.2 secs), with no pause at the max output (i.e., restarts immediately at min output and ramps again). 

*Preliminary Observations*

The Tube is a great leap forward from the typical 5mm squeeze-type keychain lights (keylights). :twothumbs 

Not only is the Tube capable of much higher output (with much whiter tint), but it also has a continuously-variable control interface and built-in micro-USB recharging. Vinh's modifications make it even more impressive. 

It's common for many flashlight dealers to hand out simple keylights with purchases. If you are like me, you probably have a stash of these slowly draining, dim, blue-tinted keylights lying around. Yes, you can technically change the 2016/2032 coin cell batteries in these, but it is fussy work and the results are not always stable. I usually just hand out whatever I have on hand to kids who visit on Hallowe'en. 

I've long felt that there was a market for an inexpensive rechargeable version of these, and Nitecore doesn't disappoint with the Tube. Yes, it will cost you at least ~$10, but you are getting a well thought-out product. I like that you can jump to max or min from off, and ramp from on. That said, a slower ramp would have been nice (3.2secs is pretty fast from <1 lumen to ~45 lumens), as well as a defined pause once max is reached. 

I don't know where Nitecore sourced the 5mm emitters for these, but I am frankly amazed at how bright they are (and how white). Yes, they are still very much at the cool end of the spectrum, but these beat any other 5mm emitters I've seen. 

I suspect the main disappointment for some will be the lack of a bundled micro-USB charging cable. Personally, I would recommend Nitecore charge an extra buck or two per unit and include one (you can easily find them online for that price). Not a problem for those of us with Android phones, but not every iPhone user has micro-USB cables lying around their house. 

In terms of variability, most of the stock Tubes I received were very close to each other in terms of performance (output, throw and runtime).

Vinh's current-boost modification only makes this light better.  Max output is significantly improved. Output now rivals some of the classic 1xAAA lights (although the Tube/TubeVN will always be floody in comparison). Of course, Min output also went up on the TubeVN, but my sample was still well below ~2 lumens. And you can also rest assured that Vinh will spot and correct any obvious build issues (i.e., one of my stock Tubes was DOA for a circuit short).

I'm glad to see Nitecore has developed these – it's about time we had a rechargeable option in this class. I'm also glad to see that Vinh has given these one of his trademark circuit boosts. I hope they do well, and continued to be offered for sale some time. :wave:

----

TubeVN provided by Vinh Nguyen (V54) for review. Stock Tubes purchased from an authorized Nitecore dealer.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 22, 2015)

Excellent review, thanks. My clear TubeVN is edc'd with a p-7 clip, and stock pink went on my wife's keychain.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 22, 2015)

Have a Tube too, and that thing is awesome!  Never expected so much light coming from a 5mm led. Charging and UI is easy, and it's small enough to carry in your pocket or on to your keychain. Thanks for the review


----------



## Dr.444 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks , great review


----------



## Jayvivet (Jan 22, 2015)

I noticed you did beam shots for the black and clear tube. I could not really see any difference. Does the colour of the tube make much difference in real life to the beam. Do you have a preference of colour. I.e is the clear emitting light through the body a bit annoying after a while?


----------



## Ryp (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 22, 2015)

kj2 said:


> Never expected so much light coming from a 5mm led.


+1



Jayvivet said:


> I noticed you did beam shots for the black and clear tube. I could not really see any difference. Does the colour of the tube make much difference in real life to the beam. Do you have a preference of colour. I.e is the clear emitting light through the body a bit annoying after a while?


I did the beamshots to mainly to show the difference in how much light is transmitted through bodies (black vs clear) - and also to show that this doesn't appreciably affect the actual beam itself (as you noticed).

I did find the pink one to be a bit annoying, as it turns everything immediately around my hand holding the light a candy-pink color. The blue and black are the least distracting. But I don't mind the clear one - it's a just a different experience than the black one, not really better or worse.


----------



## jonwkng (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks for another great review, *selfbuilt*! As usual, I really appreciate all the output & runtime analysis data. :twothumbs
Always great to see how much Vinh's modding work translates objectively to selfbuilt lumens.
As far as 5mm LED powered lights go, this is truly a USB-rechargeable Pocket rocket. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini (Jan 22, 2015)

SB http://www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/thanks/signboard-thank-you-smiley-emoticon.if for the review!


I have the Tubevn. It certainly comes in handy, is plenty bright enough and its a great feature to be able to charge it on my computer!

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 22, 2015)

whoa, no PWM on max? 

Looking at the die of the emitter, well the the size of it from side on, I no longer think it is Nichia 570GS-K1. That one could take 200mA but above 80mA it should be pulsed. I have a feeling the design is not for LED longevity but have no idea what the LED is.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 22, 2015)

jonwkng said:


> Always great to see how much Vinh's modding work translates objectively to selfbuilt lumens.


That was actually harder than usual in this case, given the very floody beam pattern. But both my lightbox and ceiling bounce were pretty close, so I think the ~60% brighter (on average) makes sense for the mod.



Mr Floppy said:


> whoa, no PWM on max?


That's right, it disappears when you jump to max. PWM is being used here in the same way it is on most lights (i.e., to simply reduce overall output from max). I'm actually more puzzled by why they use a lower frequency on the min level than the rest of the ramp. :thinking:

Don't know how they found an emitter that can handle this drive level, but it is a good performer.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 22, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Don't know how they found an emitter that can handle this drive level, but it is a good performer.



This image here, I know I have seen that LED before. See the extra large bit of the leg on the cathode? I've seen those on JELED 0.5W 5mm led's, for heat sinking I assume. The seller of these are on eBay and I've looked at them before but testing by a forum member here wasn't so good as the LED would fade at high current levels. That was years ago though and I've kept an eye out as JELED keeps coming out with brighter and brighter LED's culminating in 0.5W 5mm leds. 

So I'm wondering if these are the ones that Nitecore chose? I've posted a link to the store in Vinh's thread rather than here.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 23, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> This image here, I know I have seen that LED before. See the extra large bit of the leg on the cathode? I've seen those on JELED 0.5W 5mm led's, for heat sinking I assume. The seller of these are on eBay and I've looked at them before but testing by a forum member here wasn't so good as the LED would fade at high current levels. That was years ago though and I've kept an eye out as JELED keeps coming out with brighter and brighter LED's culminating in 0.5W 5mm leds.


Good catch, they do indeed look just like those JELED LEDs. Of course, they could still be a custom production run for Nitecore. Either way, they have certainly come a long way!


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Jan 24, 2015)

You know what I admire about you selfbuilt? (Besides how smart you are of course ;-)) You are extremely professional! Doesn't matter if the light is $500 or $10. You give it the same level of attention to details. Speaks volume of your character to me!

:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 24, 2015)

vinhnguyen54 said:


> You are extremely professional! Doesn't matter if the light is $500 or $10. You give it the same level of attention to details.


Thanks Vinh, I appreciate that. 

Truthfully, when it comes to choosing lights among those available lights for review, I don't really care what the sticker price is. I'm most interested by what features it offers, and whether those are likely to be of interest to the community. It may sound odd to people, but given my limited time, I actually turn down a lot of offers of lights to review - and then go out and buy ones I'm curious about. :laughing: 

I've kind of blown my budget (and my battery fund) with all the before Xmas sales on batteries and lights though, so I think I'll be sticking with manufacturer-supplied ones for the next little while.  But I do have some interesting lights lined up on my desk in testing, so it should be fun.


----------



## ScottJD (Jan 28, 2015)

I did a little video showing the difference of the Tube and TubeVN. 
Also I have a inline USB Amp/Volt reader and got the same charge rate of 0.10A. But mine also show total power charging in mah and it came to 102mah after the charge. That is most likely the reason it only charges at 0.1A, thought I would share that. 

Direct URL: http://youtu.be/pxszhy7ivVM


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 28, 2015)

ScottJD said:


> Also I have a inline USB Amp/Volt reader and got the same charge rate of 0.10A. But mine also show total power charging in mah and it came to 102mah after the charge. That is most likely the reason it only charges at 0.1A, thought I would share that.


Thanks for sharing. That sort of amp capacity makes sense, especially if it uses something like a nominal 3.7V Li-ion cell. That would give you the effective work capacity of a little over a third of a 850mAh/1.2V NiMH AAA cell. Assuming the overall efficiency of the emitter here is not far off from the typical XP-E/XP-G found on most AAA lights, you would expect roughly one third the runtime for equivalent output - which is about what I find in my testing.


----------



## ScottJD (Jan 28, 2015)

I know the battery is not marked but I was also thinking it may even be a Li-Po cell. It reminds me of the single Li-Po cells I have for a mini quad copter. But these in the picture are 300mAh capacity.
if they had made it just a little bigger with a 200mAh or 300MmAh like the ones in the pictures they could have tripled the run time, kept it still a little smaller than the cheap free ones, and could have raised the C rating on the charging for faster charge times. The one I have is a 15C (4.5A discharge) and 1A charge rate. I've seen other newer replacement cells that claim 45C discharge and 15C charging rate. Of course the battery may swell a little durring use so a little spare room in the case would be needed. 

As I look at these pictures I sit and wonder if I can swap the tube electronics into the cheap case one with the 300mAh battery? The gold strip on the clear tape battery is just the contacts and a safety cuircut for not over charging or over discharging. That could be removed since I suspect the light is already regulating that part in the tube circuit it board. 



















selfbuilt said:


> Thanks for sharing. That sort of amp capacity makes sense, especially if it uses something like a nominal 3.7V Li-ion cell. That would give you the effective work capacity of a little over a third of a 850mAh/1.2V NiMH AAA cell. Assuming the overall efficiency of the emitter here is not far off from the typical XP-E/XP-G found on most AAA lights, you would expect roughly one third the runtime for equivalent output - which is about what I find in my testing.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jan 28, 2015)

ScottJD said:


> I know the battery is not marked but I was also thinking it may even be a Li-Po cell. It reminds me of the single Li-Po cells I have for a mini quad copter. But these in the picture are 300mAh capacity.



It is a LiPo and I think you meant to say 100mAh, and someone confirmed it was 100mAh marked somewhere, 

edit: not sure which forum


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 29, 2015)

While trying to understand the PWM issues via your oscilloscope screen shots it dawned on me one of the things I appreciate about your reviews. You obviously are smart and know your stuff like many folks around here but a rarer trait is your ability to communicate that info in layman's terms guys like me can understand. 
Reminds me of scene from the Armageden movie where Nasa is briefing the President about the asteroid on a collision course with earth. The president asked how big this asteroid was and one of the NASA engineers replied, "271, 413.41 square miles."
Seeing the confused, gloss overed look on the President's face Billy Bob immediately follows up with, "It's about the size of the state of Texas sir." You Selfbuilt naturally give _*both *_answers!

Obviously what you did here with buying 5 lights is much more expensive. Since you did though I also really appreciate the comparison between them. I've found Nitecore to be "less robust" than many of the "not so robust" big brands seen here. When someone gets a lemon of light and posts about on this forum I often see guys try to dismiss that experience based on the fact they bought the same light and it worked fine for them. In your review here though its fairly obvious that if a guy only 1 tube and it was your green one that'd be bad; similarly if they bought only one and it was your clear one that'd be a good experience.
Agree with you wholeheartedly why that experience makes buying from a personal customized builder like Vinh so much more appealing!


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 29, 2015)

Another great review thanks ! 
I am wondering what could happen if this highly driven 5mm found its way into a reworked inova x5 ? 
A cool 220 lumen flooder ?


----------



## ScottJD (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Mr Floppy. Yes, the Nitecore I suspect is a 100mAh. I was referring to the other 2 batteries I layed in the picture are 300mAa from a min quad copter that are only slightly bigger. 

I didn't see any writing on the battery when I took mine apart, but my USB amp/volt meter calculated 102mAh durring the charge after I drained it, and the size of the cell and the CC/CV (contant current/ contant voltage) charging that nitecore used would also apply to a LiPo cell. But the same kind of charging is also used for Li-ion with the same 4.2 max charge on most Li-Ion cells. Only difference being the chemistry and the Amperage produced from LiPo can be much more. It's arguable that Lipo is more volatile as most Lipo packs are not enclosed in a sealed metal case and is why Li-Ion cells apear to explode than just burn up and catch into flames like some LiPo packs have. 

SelfBuild, as always a great review. You reviews make me want to purchase a decent oscilloscope. Probably the only tool missing from my collection.



Mr Floppy said:


> It is a LiPo and I think you meant to say 100mAh, and someone confirmed it was 100mAh marked somewhere,
> 
> edit: not sure which forum





Mr Floppy said:


> It is a LiPo and I think you meant to say 100mAh, and someone confirmed it was 100mAh marked somewhere,
> 
> edit: not sure which forum


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

rickypanecatyl said:


> Reminds me of scene from the Armageden movie where Nasa is briefing the President about the asteroid on a collision course with earth. The president asked how big this asteroid was and one of the NASA engineers replied, "271, 413.41 square miles."
> Seeing the confused, gloss overed look on the President's face Billy Bob immediately follows up with, "It's about the size of the state of Texas sir."


Haha, I remember that scene. If only I could do Billy Bob's drawl, it would probably enhance my vids. :laughing:

Seriously though, I appreciate the compliment. I do try to provide both the detailed testing results, and the take-home message. Glad to hear you thought I succeeded here. It was a fun light to test.

On the issue of build quality, that remains a hard thing to know - for any light. There is no easy way to get good performance stats, although the totality of experience (as expressed on this forum, and elsewhere) is a good starting point. That is one of the reasons I like posting reviews here, as opposed to a personal blog site - it contributes to that overall knowledge base built from all users experience. Ultimately, the collective crowd-sourced experience is really the best indicator we can find.


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice review, as usual. I agree that a USB rechargeable light in this class is a good idea. Coin cells at expensive unless you buy them online in bulk. While most posters here likely know where to do so, your average keychain light user might not. Coin cells purchased at a brick and mortar store can cost more than some lights. Many of the coin cell key lights are not well designed for facilitating battery changes, and I have been unable to get about 5% to 10% of the ones I have changed to work when I got them back together. It is often easier to just toss the light with the dead battery and get a new light. A rechargeable option addresses these issues nicely.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 1, 2015)

ScottJD said:


> Hi Mr Floppy. Yes, the Nitecore I suspect is a 100mAh. I was referring to the other 2 batteries I layed in the picture are 300mAa from a min quad copter that are only slightly bigger.



those 300mAh batteries, have you tested them to get the real capacity? Many of the ones I get for quad copters are only 100mA, and a bit more if I take it down to 3V. (PM me a link if you have confirmed one )


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Feb 2, 2015)

*TubeVN - CW vs WW 
Video Click Here*


----------



## Mr Floppy (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice work Vinh, are you sending one of these to be reviewed too?


----------



## blah9 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you for the nice review! Great work! I bought a couple of the stock version for my wife and dad, but I may have to pick up a modded version for myself. We'll see. Since I always EDC two lights already though I might not get a keychain light.


----------



## ScottJD (Feb 3, 2015)

PM'ed



Mr Floppy said:


> those 300mAh batteries, have you tested them to get the real capacity? Many of the ones I get for quad copters are only 100mA, and a bit more if I take it down to 3V. (PM me a link if you have confirmed one )


----------



## G. Scott H. (Feb 10, 2015)

I currently have two Tubes (black and clear) on the way, as well as a micro charging cable. I hadn't read any reviews yet; this was an impulse buy. I ran across them at a certain site, and I thought they seemed like such a great idea that I couldn't help myself.  Anyway, I decided to search here, and I came across this review. Interesting to see the diff's between the stock and Vinh versions. I'll be interested to see what people far more knowledgeable about such things than I come up with with respect to swapping batteries, as well as any other mods. Thanks much for the review, selfbuilt. As always, your reviews have proven invaluable resources for me.


----------



## ScottJD (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello Scott H, 
I've already looked i to battery swaps, nitcore made the Tube with a tight fit. The only way this would be possible is to use a bigger case. But for average use I find the 100mAh battery is enough even on my boosted tube. The boosted takes the life time down by half but only when used on full power, since it has a variable power adjustment it still gets good life since I don't run it on high all the time. 

As for other mods Vihn is now offering the Tube with a whiter LED. You can follow his thread:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/393875

I have a boosted and stock tube and will be getting the white LED tube soon. I'm planning on taking some pictures for the white stock and white boosted sometime in the next week that I'll post. 



G. Scott H. said:


> I currently have two Tubes (black and clear) on the way, as well as a micro charging cable. I hadn't read any reviews yet; this was an impulse buy. I ran across them at a certain site, and I thought they seemed like such a great idea that I couldn't help myself.  Anyway, I decided to search here, and I came across this review. Interesting to see the diff's between the stock and Vinh versions. I'll be interested to see what people far more knowledgeable about such things than I come up with with respect to swapping batteries, as well as any other mods. Thanks much for the review, selfbuilt. As always, your reviews have proven invaluable resources for me.






Scott


----------



## ScottJD (Feb 24, 2015)

*Nitecore Tube and V54 TubeVN (5mm, rechargeable) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS,...*

Nevermind


----------



## ScottJD (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore Tube and V54 TubeVN (5mm, rechargeable) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS,...*

I posted this thread earlier today before I realized I have a problem with the warm LED on my TubeVN. All the warm LED shots have been redone now that the issue is resolved. Also to show the best natural look to the warm led option I have adjusted the white balance to 4000K using my ZB SC52W for the calibration shots. Previous pictures I had taken had the white balance set at incandescent. So to be thorough I've re-done the stock LED shots as well with the white balance at 4000K. So all these pictures are new. I also added some random shots.

Each shot explains what LED is in the tube, and if the tube is running stock power or if it's the TubeVN with boosted power. To keep in line with SelfBuilts review I did the shots using the same distance from the wall at 0.75m and with the same shutter speed he uses for his shots. 

The only difference is I manually set the white balance to 4000K to show the difference in LED tints between the Stock LED and Vinh Warm LED option. 

All beam shot were taken with the highest setting on the light. 
0: Calibrating WB was with my SC52W L2 using low, medium 1, medium 2, high 1 and high 2 Li-ion @ 500lm
1: Stock Tube with the stock LED
2: TubeVN Boosted
3: Stock Tube with warmer LED
4: TubeVN Boosted with warmer LED
5: Side by Side with stock Tube and TubeVN both with warmer LED
6: Other Random Shots

The remaining shots are collages with direct comparison of LED combinations, boosted and non-boosted noted in the pictures.
Details:
Camera: Nikon D-90
Lens: Tokina wide angle 11-16 f/2.8
Text added with IOS app Phonto
Some editing was done with IOS app PS (Photo Shop) Touch for collages.
Pictures were resized with IOS app BatchResizer for faster upload and downloading. 
Pictures were uploaded with IOS app PhotoBucket
All work done on an IPad Mini Retina 

Enjoy..... Thank you,
Scott































































































































Note about the reference shot:
I know the basement wall looks a little yellow, but believe it or not it's a pure white. It's nothing but the cylinder white moisture prevention sealing paint. All the other walls in my house are and off white. The reason it looks yellowish is because of the flood lights I have installed in the ceiling light receptacles. All the lights in my house are LED and most appear yellowish on the warmer side.


----------



## ScottJD (Feb 27, 2015)

It can be time consuming, I got a new found respect for SelfBuilt reviews now knowing how much time can go into labeling and taking pictures, staging, cropping, and posting. 
I have a lot of different YouTube channels and normally do video reviews of products, that can take time also editing videos.
But considering how many reviews SelfBuilt has done and now that I have experienced just a part of his reviews makes me appreciate what he does even more. Thanks for all the reviews SB.


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore Tube and V54 TubeVN (5mm, rechargeable) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS,...*

Thanks for the extra pics Scott.


----------



## ScottJD (Feb 27, 2015)

You welcome.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Mar 1, 2015)

Great camera work. Wow, the warm does look very rosy and the cool very blue.


----------



## Ormbett (Mar 2, 2015)

Great Reviews, as usual! Thanks for all time spent on this and other reviews. I really like the Warm white tint but the lumen drop seems a little to steep for my taste. Runtime is also a factor for me so I am probably going for the stock one. 

Referring to its look I think Nitecore should have named it "Cockroach" instead of "Tube" 

Kind regards


----------



## 4rmless (Mar 5, 2015)

Absolutely love these, got one on every car key my extended family own, way better than the cheap tat they used to have and should last.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 5, 2015)

Nicely done (as usual) I've been measuring these lights as well, but in my samples the PWM is very different at 71.4Hz and didn't change frequency. I wonder if they have updated the driver or if they have used different drivers in different batches.

EDIT: DOH! Please ignore this. Mistakes made. Selfbuilt is right.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 5, 2015)

4rmless said:


> Absolutely love these, got one on every car key my extended family own, way better than the cheap tat they used to have and should last.


:welcome:



subwoofer said:


> Nicely done (as usual) I've been measuring these lights as well, but in my samples the PWM is very different at 71.4Hz and don't change frequency. I wonder if they have updated the driver or if they have used different drivers in different batches.


Thanks subwoofer. Are you sure it's PWM at that frequency (as opposed to some sort of regular low-level signal noise)? True PWM at that frequency would produce a horrific flicker at all sub-max levels. I've actually seen that a couple of times in the early days of multi-mode lights, and it wasn't pretty. But a low intensity signal at that frequency could well be invisible in actual use.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 5, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> Thanks subwoofer. Are you sure it's PWM at that frequency (as opposed to some sort of regular low-level signal noise)? True PWM at that frequency would produce a horrific flicker at all sub-max levels. I've actually seen that a couple of times in the early days of multi-mode lights, and it wasn't pretty. But a low intensity signal at that frequency could well be invisible in actual use.



Absolutely sure, and the flicker at low levels is bad (not noticeable if nothing is moving, but clear as day with any movement). Just slowly waving the TUBE about gives a nice dotted line and on the oscilloscope the pulse width just got wider as the brightness increased.

The Photon freedom micro also has this very slow PWM, and until I saw your results thought this was just a similar example.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 5, 2015)

subwoofer said:


> The Photon freedom micro also has this very slow PWM, and until I saw your results thought this was just a similar example.


Yeah, the Photon freedom was an example of a bad flicker with low PWM. Although I never tested it with an oscilloscope, an earlier DMM method in use around here at the time gave it 185Hz. 

This is very surprising that the Tube should change so drastically and with such a downgrade (i.e. >3kHz down to <100 Hz). :thinking: The 3kHz is visually undetectable on my samples.


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 12, 2015)

I've updated my original post here as I've uncovered a mistake. DOH!

Anyhow, this type of collaboration is why CPF is so awesome!


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 12, 2015)

subwoofer said:


> I've updated my original post here as I've uncovered a mistake. DOH!
> Anyhow, this type of collaboration is why CPF is so awesome!


No worries. I've certainly made plenty of boo-boos myself over the years, which I've only discovered once someone pointed them out here. 

Glad to hear this was a mistake, as I would have been disappointed to learn they had done that to the driver.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 13, 2015)

Nice review Selfbuilt and thank you for the time. I have been away for a while however a year or so back 45 lumens from a 5mm was simply unheard of. Especially 45 lumens with no crazy angry blue color shift from over driving. This little light is simply interesting and I believe a great performer for the cost. I am now wondering how this 5mm LED would perform in other hosts.

I may be off a little as it was many years past however do remember a very nice 5mm led that if I remember correct we all called the MJ-LED. I bought several and I think they came from the old Sandwich Shoppe that was popular back then. They had a similar die size and could be overdriven a little more for good results. I believe they may have been (just guessing here) maybe 20 lumens but not close to this tubes output. Does anyone else remember those old 5MM LEDs and do you think this tube may be using something similar?

Can you say what kind of power this tubes circuit supplies at the high setting? Also do you feel this output is due to the circuit or is it simply a much more efficient 5mm LED? I really would like to try a few of these 5mm LEDs in some other hosts or even a few Joule Thief projects.

None the less I am enjoying the tubes I have and your review has made me order a few more. I do plan to scrap one just to play with the LED on some other mods. I also plan to have Vinh54 work his magic on a few. I have been catching up around here and while doing so have seen many very excellent mods from Vinh....thanks again for the detailed review.


----------



## Robocop (Mar 13, 2015)

I did a little searching on the MJ-LED I was asking about and it seems there is very little to be found. I did see where there was 2 versions in the MJLED and also an improved version the SMJLED (super MJ LED) I read they were a quad die 5mm and could handle about 100mAh power for maybe 20 lumens. They were pretty stable with no color shift.

I have a few in some mods floating around and remember they do look much like the 5mm used in the tube light. Even though I barely remember the details I do know that nothing I have in 5mm comes close to this Tube. I believe Lambda offered some PR bulb Type kits and many members were using some cut down versions in mini mag mods. Maybe this tube 5mm is some type of similar set up with multiple dies. Have not taken mine apart yet to investigate.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 13, 2015)

Robocop said:


> I did see where there was 2 versions in the MJLED and also an improved version the SMJLED (super MJ LED) I read they were a quad die 5mm and could handle about 100mAh power for maybe 20 lumens. They were pretty stable with no color shift.... I believe Lambda offered some PR bulb Type kits and many members were using some cut down versions in mini mag mods.


Now that's a blast from the past ... I was just about to point out how the MJ-LED migrated to the SMJ-LED, and how useful these were in the PR bulb design for multi-cell Mag lights. In the early days of my career here, one of the first things I did was mount a couple of those Lambda PRs in old 2C mag clones that I had. Like many, I moved on once luxeon drop-ins became available (and Mag started selling these themselves). But those early SMJs were nice quality (still a touch blue, though). I never tested the lumen output, but my subjective impression is that they were probably in the ~20 lumens range, at typical drive levels.

P.S.: Welcome back!


----------



## R10R (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the review!
I have a Tube and i love it!


----------



## dabotsonline (Apr 10, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> The relative efficiency of the Tube emitter (and/or capacity of its rechargeable cell) doesn't match XP-G2/AAA-class lights though, as indicated by the reduced runtime/output of the Tubes. Still, this is a phenomenal result for a 5mm-class emitter. :thumbsup:



The other concern I have is that the end is exposed - is it at risk of breaking off?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 10, 2015)

dabotsonline said:


> The other concern I have is that the end is exposed - is it at risk of breaking off?


The polycarbonate body seems pretty strong to me - I would expect these could handle a fair amount of regular use and abuse without breaking.


----------



## ScottJD (Apr 10, 2015)

dabotsonline said:


> The other concern I have is that the end is exposed - is it at risk of breaking off?



I had one in the keychain for a couple months now getting tossed around in the ignition, in and out of my pocket and haven't had an issue or see any wear on the body to be concerned about. They seem pretty tough.


----------



## radiopej (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for the review. Yeah, the light coming out the sides can either be good or bad. Sucks when it blinds you and you're using it as a flashlight, but you can cover it with your hand. Great if you use it on low as a marker.that way people can find you. 

The PWM on low is horrible. I never really noticed PWM on a light unless I was moving it. With this one you can "feel" it just looking at the emitter on low. 

I like it, but it just feels like I'll break it even though I probably won't. Not a bad little key chain light though.


----------



## Timothybil (Apr 10, 2015)

I was one of the first to get a Tube on the pre-sale. I have been carrying it ever since on my keyring with a half dozen keys, in the same pocket with my Microstream, pen, and whatever else. So far, no problems. Between the shoulders on either side and the fact that the LED is half embedded in the body, I think smashing is about the only way one could damage the LED.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 12, 2015)

~

I'm going to buy some Plasti Dip and try painting it around the sides of the LED ,
leaving just the tip exposed . Maybe that will prevent the side glare , I hope . Not sure if it will stay on for long , but worth a try .

~


----------



## ScottJD (Apr 12, 2015)

You can try and let me know, I own some plasti dip I just bought for another project. Just a caution, when I first got mine boosted I put little strips of electrical tape on the top and bottom across the led.
It worked, but it got hot, so I removed them. Maybe the choice of leaving the top and bottom of the led exposed was to let off heat? 
But this may not affect you if you run it for short times only I guess.


----------



## jon_slider (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore Tube and V54 TubeVN (5mm, rechargeable) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS,...*



ScottJD said:


>



wow the warm looks terribly dim!
Do you have the Lumen values for those two photo series? (forgive if I missed it)


----------



## moldyoldy (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Nitecore Tube and V54 TubeVN (5mm, rechargeable) review: RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS,...*

One oddity with these 'Tube' lights seems to be a susceptibility to static electricity. That is based on a couple dozen of these 'Tube' lights passing thru my hands. eg: zap'd either from sliding out of a car seat, or a deep-carpet rug (apt style). In all cases, the result is full brightness w/o control until the battery runs down which takes less than about 1/2 hour from full charge. A simple recharge and all is fully functional again. Winter in Wisconsin has faded to Spring and no static electricity problems have been observed.

I did have one Tube copy where the driver was leaky. I first noticed it only at night - a very dim glow. However if I ran it on high output for maybe 5 min, the brightness in an 'off' condition was exceeding a half-brightness of the first level until the driver cooled down. No solution for this. faulty component. No other problem noticed with that 'Tube' copy.

Otherwise, The 'Tube' has received rave comments from all that I gave one to. The first reaction is how bright the high level is. The second reaction is the clicky operation - no requirement to press and hold, etc. The simple two levels were appreciated.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 25, 2015)

Why did Vinh stop building these? Did they become undependable?


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 25, 2015)

You'd have to ask Vinh and he's off on a trip until Monday. I suspect it had something to do with "too much work." They were moving like crazy. I think he wanted to get back to monster builds.

Anyway, I've had zero issues whatsoever with my TubeVN. It lives EDC on my keyring. I rarely use low because of the annoying PWM. My solution is to press and hold for instant max. That's the only mode I use with it.

To those who don't like the side spill, a little heat-shrink tubing would fix that. My housing is translucent, doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 25, 2015)

He closed the thread so I don't think I can post there anymore. It does look like a nice mod. I just purchased the stock unit. Side spill is a plus for me since I use it to light up my doorway. I also just use high but I double click so I can find the right key without holding it. Just seems like a nice unit that would benefit from a little more output but I thought that it might have damaged the driver or led or battery or connectors or something. I had my chance to get one and you sleep you weep. No complaints. I just thought the higher power might have caused issues. I do not really expect this light to last more than a year or two anyway.
Must be really nice with a neutral led.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice little light, this will replace my old Fenix E01. If 13 lumen was sufficient for me in almost all situations, a keychain with 40 lumens will be more than enough 
I like the idea of LiPo cell with micro usb and a big plus for the variable light setting, very nice feature.


----------



## rizky_p (Sep 28, 2015)

I own the tube and i attached it to my car key it is nice that the body is polycarbonate not some alluminium like most AAA light that will eventually scratch the paint.


----------



## Korgath (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks for the great review as always. Just snapped one on promo at BG.


----------



## Kavlax (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been looking at 1xAAA lights but I'm thinking this would actually be better. They seem to have comparable light levels, a nice wide beam, a very low level, are rechargeable, and are nice and cheap. Am I missing something or is this a perfect light? It seems ideal for gifts.

Do you think there might be a Black Friday special on these?


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 19, 2015)

Gearbest has them on sale now for $6.99 USD. You may have to use their app to get that price.


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 19, 2015)

I lied. It is Banggood, not Gearbest.


----------



## Octavian (Dec 3, 2015)

I take it for 9 USD.
At full power the peripheral light is disturbing in total darkness, it goes right in to your eyes...you must hold a finger above the led.
I don't know how much will resist the rubber switch because you must put some pressure to activate and the rubber is thin (don't use the nail  ). 

But it's nice, very small, solid plastic, bright for its size, very light weight, nice future with usb rechargeable LiPo


----------



## RIX TUX (Jan 2, 2016)

Mine stopped working .....any body fixed one? how?
it charges, blue light comes on but wont come on after charged


----------



## ven (Jan 3, 2016)

RIX TUX said:


> Mine stopped working .....any body fixed one? how?
> it charges, blue light comes on but wont come on after charged




One of mine does/did this(sure its been binned now as it was a while ago). It would charge or show charging with the light, but once unplugged nothing, no worky! Should have just opened it up thinking back to see if anything obvious !:shakehead Still 1 down 4 to go :laughing:


----------



## walterr839 (Jan 3, 2016)

I have been using my tube Vn on a daily basis for 3 or 4 months and just recently it has started strobing on high. Low power seems fine bump about half way ramping up to full or double clicking from off it goes into a full power strobe.

Anybody have a suggestion ?


----------



## shan_b (Jan 26, 2016)

I just bought a NC tube and am very impressed, I don't even feel it on my keys and the difference between low and bright is great.
I do agree the charger port is a bit difficult to open


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 27, 2016)

shan_b said:


> I just bought a NC tube and am very impressed, I don't even feel it on my keys and the difference between low and bright is great.
> I do agree the charger port is a bit difficult to open


:welcome:


----------



## badman400 (Apr 23, 2016)

Still selling the Tube VN?
$26.50 Shipped US?
PP addy? 
I saw and read about this in different/longer thread but now can't seem to make it back? 
Thnx.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 5, 2016)

badman400 said:


> Still selling the Tube VN?


You would need to check with Vinh - he has his own subforum here under the modding section.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (May 9, 2016)

Just thought I'd throw out there for a long term follow up I bought a number of them to use personally, for family friends and gifts. Nice amount of light for the size but certainly not reliable. I've never seen one make it past 3 charges; they don't do rain very well either. At the same time it's not a horrible deal... just think of it as any disposable key light that may or may not work to recharge. 
I've restocked up with the old 4 and 10 lumen LRI photon lights and would say there's no comparison. The old photons are higher quality, do lows better, better UI but not near as bright. I got them though as in this size light 5 lumens is plenty for me; I've got other lights for more power. I'd pick reliability over the lumens in this type of light.


----------



## moldyoldy (May 9, 2016)

RIX TUX said:


> Mine stopped working .....any body fixed one? how?
> it charges, blue light comes on but wont come on after charged




Those are the same symptoms that one of my Tube lights had. I opened it up and discovered that the battery lead on an end solder pad on the PCB broke off. That solder pad position results in one battery lead being very vulnerable to sharp bending and breaking off during assembly. I pulled the PCB out of the case, found my 25watt pencil soldering iron that was hiding in retirement, and soldered the lead back on. Re-assembly is a bit dicey though. lots to keep track of. 

During soldering, I recommend you use a rubber-band around a pair of needle-nose pliers to hold the PCB steady. scrape off a bit of insulation from the loose battery lead - just a bit. Pre-wet the battery lead and freshen up the solder pad with some new solder and rosin. then prop your soldering hand against something and just touch the iron to the lead being held against the solder pad. hold the lead steady for maybe 5 sec after the 'touch' and the solder will have solidified. There is a coil of wire from the battery right at the end of the PCB. Hence a bit of wire forming to avoid such a sharp bend would mitigate future breaks from any dropping shock. 

BTW, ensure that the proper size screwdriver is used. Those screws are tight and I had to use rather a lot of downward pressure to keep the head from stripping out.

That tube is fully functional again.

The only other problem I have had with maybe ~50 Tube lights is that one (1) Tube had a leaky power driver such that the light would glow very dimly when off for a long time. however when turned on for a while and the driver heated up, the 'off' condition was brighter than a normal 'low' condition. No solution for that.


----------



## StormChild (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey folks,

I'm a big fan of CPF since like 10+ years, although it's my first post (I have like 15 flashlights, but all of them were already reviewed here, so I had not much to say or write).
Big Clive has made a brilliant video of disassembling the Tube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxI2Ln26ivY
I hope he'll make a video of the Tip too - I'm interested in what's inside it, and I don't want to disassemble mine. 

Regards,
StormChild


----------

